

Mastering the Art of Bosslessness - tablet
http://www.fastcompany.com/3001574/mastering-art-bosslessness

======
Adrock
If you're interested in this idea, I liked how this article addresses how it
could be applied in a tech company:

[http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2012/09/03/tech-
companie...](http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2012/09/03/tech-companies-
open-allocation-is-your-only-real-option)

------
tablet
BTW, Valve has similar bossless culture. [http://www.quora.com/Valve-
Corporation/Does-Valves-employee-...](http://www.quora.com/Valve-
Corporation/Does-Valves-employee-handbook-accurately-reflect-their-culture)

So far it looks to me like a living example to learn from.

------
tablet
Outstanding CEO, cool culture and organisational principles.

